# Boer doe and show goat feed. Make my own or already made?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I am looking for answers from crossroads, toth boers, and tenacross and any other boer breeders and showers that have been doing it for a while. 

I've been feeding an 18% sweet feed that is mixed by a local boer breeder but I don't want sweet feed and I don't like the way she does things. She not very passionate about her goats. 

So my questions are do you guys mix your own? If so if you would be so kind to give me your recipe so I can look at it, and if you buy feed where from and what brand??? All the elevators around me only sell sweet feed or dumor and purina goat chow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully they will come on soon to let you know. I believe there is a thread on here somewhere where one or more of them said what they were feeding.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We don't have enough goats to warrant having it mixed.
Boer Goat Developer R20 from CHS Nutrition is what we feed. It _is_ medicated. It contains monensin; potentially fatal to horses.
We add a handful of BOSS to each serving.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't have enough to mix a feed (two does and five show wethers). I use Honor Show Chow Exclamtion. It works nicely but is pricey (18.50 for a 50lb bag).


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I don't have a special mix either. I feed Purina Noble Goat Grower 16 RM 20. It's similar to what Nancy D feeds. I've experimented some with adding supplements, but didn't see enough difference in my goats to warrant the extra expense. Dappled, if you have a feed store that sells Purina Goat Chow, they should be able to get Noble Goat Grower for you. Tell them you want the RM 20, not the DQ. 
http://www.circlecsupply.com/media/productinformation/goat/purina/NOBLE_GOAT.pdf


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

They carry it at tsc.. Is this the right stuff or the wrong stuff? It say the medication for coccidia starts with a d...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

We don't get to show as often as we would like but this what I feed:

Show does get Essential Showdoe 16%p 6%f or Showrite Doelicious 16% 4%f, both are top dressed with Supremo Supercharge(like calf manna just cheaper) and Cocosoy. I also feed some alfalfa
Show wether prospects get a high protein show wether feed until I can get rid of them. Usually Showrite Grand Drive. No hay
Show buck prospects get feed like a doe but with free choice grass hay and no supercharger and very little cocosoy.

Showrite is R25 and Essential is R20


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

We too feed our does essential show doe. Along with purina goat chow, show bloom and alfalfa


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry... missed this thread until now.

We mix several different grains together for our show goats. Noble Goat like Tim mentioned (which is really similar to BGD), Calf Manna and a sweet 12% feed as a cheap filler. We get those at Del's or a local farm store. Our kids did *awesome *on calf manna.

We also tried a show supplement this year. Whether is made a difference or not I really don't know. I think we'll try without it next show season and see if there is a difference. We used Fitter 35 and Champion Drive from HSC. We started with Fitter 35 then went to Champion Drive latter on.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't know about the show feeds but I do know about calf manna and boss. I got hooked on the calf manna when I got my old made that was starved and bred every year and was in bad shape. The difference in giving calf manna.....OMG I am 100% hooked on that stuff. Years ago we got a truck load of boss for our calf's that we were weaning. After a month of feeding it they looked awesome. Not only did they gain weight well but they were slick and shined. That was the nicest calf crop we ever had but didn't take long for others to see what it does and the price went sky high. 
My buck I bought a few months back was weaned a little early since he was a trip and dragging mom down bad. I put him on this 16% goat feed calf manna boss and shredding beat pulp and good alfalfa and he was just shy of gaining a pound a day before he started to be a terd and I stopped weighing him.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

BOSS = Black Oil Sunflower Seeds  

I agree BOSS is great too!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

My show time feed rations varies a lot. Calf manna and BOSS are great and not near as pricey as some of the big name supplements. I also add different oils- cocosoya and wheat germ are my favorites. Cocosoya is good if your goats like sweet stuff and wheat germ if they don't care for a difference in flavor


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok the tractor supply by me has noble goat, but you guys mentioned to make sure it's like rm 20.. What is that? This is the description is this the 20 or the DQ? This is the only kind of noble goat they carry.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, that is the right Noble goat. If it says grower on it it will have Rumensin medication in it. That is what we feed to all of our goats.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I will try it! It is 4 dollars cheaper! 

For sun flower seeds do you just use sunflower seed sold for birds or what? And is BOSS or calf manna better?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

DappledBoers said:


> I think I will try it! It is 4 dollars cheaper!
> 
> For sun flower seeds do you just use sunflower seed sold for birds or what? And is BOSS or calf manna better?


Plus if you sign up for purina rewards you get quarterly coupons. I got 4 and 5 dollar ones this time.

Yes the ones for birds lol. And they're two different things. BOSS is mostly fat and really puts a nice shine and healthy glow to their coats. Calf manna has a lot of protien and helps more with growth rate, muscle developement anf bringing the girls up in weight after raising kids. I have used both together just depending on what I am doing with each and what they need.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Right feed, wrong coccidiastat thats Dq. Rumensin is better


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Do you think it would end up being cheaper if you went to the feed store and bought just the meds that are in that feed and mix in with the feed??? I think if you broke everything down to what you want in your feed and mix your self it would be cheaper. And if that's something that I wanted to do would I ask for just Rumensin if I wanted the cocci med in it??? I bought some of the noble and my kids refused to eat it. They are anti pellets.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

IMO, there are people who go to school to leatn the correct ratios and all that and I say let those people do their job. I wouldn't try to mill my own recipe just because I don't know what all would need to be added and I don't want to accidently hurt my animals


----------

